# Henderson Spreaders



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a chance to buy a 2002 Henderson Spreader 2 yards, they want $1800 for it. From what they tell me over the phone it must spread tons of salt each year. This one of three spreaders they have for sale, others are Western & Swenson. I have yet to see any of them yet. Are henderson good spreaders?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*spreader*

henderson is a excellent spreader ,as with any thing as long as they care and maintain it .you can run any thing hard and put it away wet and you can waist it in a season .see if they can operate it for you ,and if they have any maintenance record's.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Wild Bill, Do you think $1800 is a good price for that spreader? I was looking for a new tailgate spreader, but then when I called about a new SpeedWing & spreader he said he had this for sale.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

I have a Henderson 2 yard spreader and it is also from 02. Make sure that you check the bottom of the gear case housing well for I wash my spreader after every storm and the bottom of the gear case rusted out and now has a pin hole in it. It is a $500 for the new gear case. Besides that it is runs great. Try to find out when the chains and bearings were last replaced.Offer $1500.00 in my opinion

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SPREADER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWERS


----------



## wilburn (Jan 30, 2006)

you can buy the metal cap for the bottom of your gearbox from your henderson dealer. I know I just bought one.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

BM'S PLOWING;608286 said:


> I have a Henderson 2 yard spreader and it is also from 02. Make sure that you check the bottom of the gear case housing well for I wash my spreader after every storm and the bottom of the gear case rusted out and now has a pin hole in it. It is a $500 for the new gear case. Besides that it is runs great. Try to find out when the chains and bearings were last replaced.Offer $1500.00 in my opinion
> 
> BM'S PLOWING
> 2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
> ...


that's cheap for a gear box...they wanted around $900 from a swenson dealer last year.....i broke the bronze ring gear and it cost almost $400 just for the gear...2 years ago i had a pin hole in the bottom of the gear box and i flushed it out and cleaned the bottom very well and just used JB weld and it has held so far.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

good price, that size,in good condition fetches over 2k.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have two henderson 2 yard sanders one is has 18 seasons on it .the other has 14 seasons on it.they will be used again this year. They are great sanders and last with a little maintance. If it is a steel unit offer them $800 to $1000 if it's a stainless steel model offer them $1500 and no more unit was $3200 brand new in 2002.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i think the hendersons use a double chain like a hi-way and not a belt like the swenson's ..IMO the belts are horrible , can't tell you how many times my drivers have started the salters and assumed that the conveyor was turning w/ out actually verifying the belt wasn't getting fried .


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Is there anyway you can tell the year of this spreader by looking at the serial number? I talked to one of the employees the other day he said it was an '02. Now the owner called me today and said it was an '05. Thats a steal if its an '05, but now Im worried what year it really is!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

the plate i belive its on the left side of the unit will read st for steel or ss for stainless then the next two numbers are the year 02 ,05 or so on. the other numbers will be model then serial number.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Get me the serial number and I'll find out the info for you.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

I used to be a Regional Manager for Henderson and believe me, Henderson makes a quality product. Are they mild steel or stainless steel spreaders? Dont worry about what year they are. If they have been maintained correctly, they should give you years of service.


----------

